# Crown Field Services Brooklyn?



## hudsonvalley132 (Dec 16, 2016)

wondering if anyone has any experience in working with Crown Field Services, in Brooklyn. Locked in dispute with them over pay....curious if any of you have any experience with these clowns.

Thanks.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

hudsonvalley132 said:


> wondering if anyone has any experience in working with Crown Field Services, in Brooklyn. Locked in dispute with them over pay....curious if any of you have any experience with these clowns.
> 
> Thanks.


Where the hell do you find these companies????


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*When you signed up with a company that pays*



hudsonvalley132 said:


> wondering if anyone has any experience in working with Crown Field Services, in Brooklyn. Locked in dispute with them over pay....curious if any of you have any experience with these clowns.
> 
> Thanks.


a third of the going rate for services did you think it would end well?

yeah, I heard of them, they are upsetting the market in my area too, hiring hacks at a third of the market rate. 

I hope they burn all the morons dumb enough to sign up with them. I know they are burning the nationals with inferior work. 

They will ruin the market, then fold up. Just a matter of time, when contractors start bitching here, it is the beginning of the end.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

These scumbag companies are nothing but a menace to society.


----------



## ASILLC (Dec 21, 2016)

*another company*

Try working for M6 LLC. They cover that area and pay weekly. no 30 day lag and fair rates


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

ASILLC said:


> Try working for M6 LLC. They cover that area and pay weekly. no 30 day lag and fair rates


Your idea of fair rates and mine might be worlds apart. Care to share some numbers?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ASILLC said:


> Try working for M6 LLC. They cover that area and pay weekly. no 30 day lag and fair rates


How much for a lock change and wint?


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Their website has no content yet http://www.m6llc.net/defaultsite

So I'm going to guess they dont have a long history of paying on time


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

My husband has worked for them since 2013. We have had more than one occasion when we had to fight for our money. They just closed down their field services division and now only do rehab.
All in all they aren't that bad of a company. My husband was pulling in $2,000+ a week from them working by himself most days.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Melansongirl said:


> . . .We have had more than one occasion when we had to fight for our money. . . All in all they aren't that bad of a company. . .


Good companies do not make you fight for your money, EVER. There are no more good companies in this industry.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Melansongirl said:


> My husband has worked for them since 2013. We have had more than one occasion when we had to fight for our money. They just closed down their field services division and now only do rehab.
> All in all they aren't that bad of a company. My husband was pulling in $2,000+ a week from them working by himself most days.


was he watching the kids the other 6 days of the week?


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow. No, he only worked a few days a week by himself doing small stuff because hes a veteran and doesn't have to kill himself.


----------

